# Swiss classic, or just another fibrox?



## Dubsy (Nov 10, 2011)

so i noticed recently that Victorinox, in all their wisdom, came out with a new series! they call it Swiss classic, and they look nice, but...
i dont understand what so different about them? they're priced quite a bit higher (still dirt cheap compared to j-knives). i cant seem to find any difference other than the handles. can anyone else enlighten me?
http://www.victorinox.com/us/catego...ollection/2001?f=category&v=2/200/2001&m=add&


----------



## tk59 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd agree with you that those are the Forschner Fibrox series. Clearly stamped, flat ground, fibrox handle. Same profile.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2011)

It says: "Swiss Classic contemporary handle design". I would guess that is the only difference.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe it's part of the rebranding...


----------



## Dubsy (Nov 10, 2011)

but Victorinox was still stamped on their old Fibrox's. and it still doesnt explain the price jump.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't you know that raising the price instantly makes it a better knife?


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 11, 2011)

pink handles


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 11, 2011)

Because they are trying to make more money.

Man, those handles look barf-tastic.


----------

